# DeBary Glen Raceway is ready for action



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The track is finished, the lap counter is installed and working and now all that is needed are racers. If you live in central Florida and are looking for a place to run and race your 1/32 scale slot cars contact me so we can mutually agree on a time to get together. Basically I will be there every evening except Friday which is when I race 1/24th stuff. As summer draws near I will be getting there later in the day, as of now I am usually around after 4:00 PM. The address is 333 Highbanks Rd. Unit 11, DeBary, Fl. 32713


----------

